# C. S. Lewis on apologetics



## Bookworm (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm trying to verify a quotation from C. S. Lewis on apologetics. The version I've culled from the internet reads as follows:



> One last word. I have found that nothing is more dangerous to one’s own faith than the work of an apologist. No doctrine of that Faith seems to me so spectral, so unreal as one that I have just successfully defended in a public debate. For a moment, you see, it has seemed to rest on oneself: as a result, when you go away from that debate, it seems no stronger than that weak pillar. That is why we apologists take our lives in our hands and can be saved only by falling back continually from the web of our own arguments, as from our intellectual counters, into the Reality — from Christian apologetics into Christ Himself. That also is why we need another’s continual help — _oremus pro invicem _[‘Let us pray for each other’].
> C.S. Lewis, "Christian Apologetics" (1945) included in _God in the Dock _(Eerdmans, 1970) 101.



However...I have a copy of _God in the Dock _(Fount paperback ed., 1998) and it doesn't contain an essay entitled "Christian Apologetics", nor, as far as I can see, does it contain this quotation in any of the other chapters.

Does anyone know whether there are variant editions of _God in the Dock_, or is the citation incorrect?


----------



## Phil D. (Feb 3, 2011)

Bookworm said:


> I'm trying to verify a quotation from C. S. Lewis on apologetics. The version I've culled from the internet reads as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have the Eerdmans edition. Yes, there is an essay entitled Christian Apologetics. The citation is accurate, only it occurs on page 103.


----------



## Bookworm (Feb 3, 2011)

Phil D. said:


> I have the Eerdmans edition. Yes, there is an essay entitled Christian Apologetics. The citation is accurate, only it occurs on page 103.



Thanks for that - very helpful. I wonder why the Fount edition is missing that essay? And I wonder whether anything else is missing?


----------

